# Neoprene winter gear



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Time to dress for the cold so I'm about to purchase some neoprene.
Anyone got any advice for staying warm whilst sitting in a puddle!

Going to check out some 1.5mm long pants / leggings at a kayak shop. Should I go thicker?

I'm hoping to get out on the water more over winter, which is what I say every winter... ;-) ;-)

I know this has been discussed previously (probably a lot :shock: )

Muchos Gracias,
Dave


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a pair of Sharkskin pants that seem like theyw will do the job, but not tried them yet. Apparently they are supposed to dry fater as well.

Got them from Bigs Dive shop. Used to be in CBD at Hunter Connection, but still have a store in the suburbs. Can't remember what I paid for them but think it seemed reasonable at the time and cheaper than the kayaking shops I tried for the same product.

Rob.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Shark_nett said:


> I have a pair of Sharkskin pants that seem like theyw will do the job, but not tried them yet. Apparently they are supposed to dry fater as well.
> 
> Got them from Bigs Dive shop. Used to be in CBD at Hunter Connection, but still have a store in the suburbs. Can't remember what I paid for them but think it seemed reasonable at the time and cheaper than the kayaking shops I tried for the same product.
> 
> Rob.


Got a pair as well, they're excellent, dry fast and are wasm enough without being restrictive or hot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got some 2mm Aleeda daks as well as a 2mm Aleeda top. The dacks are lined, the top isn't. I prefer the lined version much more. I did actually buy a sharkskin top this morning, which definitely looks the goods. Its starting to get colder around here, but no way in the known world will that keep me off the water. I used to use a 5mm wetsuit in Vic, which allowed me to get out there at first light in the middle of winter.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I just bought a zipperless wetsuit from Burke. It's 3mm, designed for sailing, sleeveless, very tough. Should deliver if used with dive boot and a paddling jacket Can be found on ebay if you serach for "Burke Wetsuit" i think. Would get a photo but dont have the time. I also got some kevlar gloves but we wont go there :shock:.

Hope everyone stays warm and dry this winter.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. 
Sharkskins sound very good, how would these go compared to 2mm neoprene longpants?
Pretty exxcy at $199.00 for Sharkskin pants :shock:

Will try to find some to take a look at.

Dave


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Think mine were $135, but it was a while ago.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Dave

Thought that price seemed high so had a quick look at Bigs Dive website http://www.bigsdivesydney.com.au/page35.htm

They have the long Sharkskin pants listed at $149 or shorts for $139 so maybe a little more reasonable.

Says the shop has moved to 458 King Georges Rd Beverly Hills.

Rob.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Shark_nett said:


> Dave
> 
> Thought that price seemed high so had a quick look at Bigs Dive website http://www.bigsdivesydney.com.au/page35.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, will visit them for sure.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

this is of interest to me as well (starting to get cold in the morning)

out of ignorance - what is "sharkskin" - it is not "neoprene" as such. it seems to be a "sandwich" multilayer material type deal.

do you use it in the same way as wetsuit pants?

can you wade in it at all?

is it used a waterproof layer or just a thermal layer? is it both?

just wondering if neoprene is the go or whether sharskin is the go - bearing in mind it gets a bit cold here in melbourne so is sharkskin a warmer climate sort of material??

thanks


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Very thin neoprene type material with a some kind of fleece type lining.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

Tim said:


> Very thin neoprene type material with a some kind of fleece type lining.


have you used it?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Scuba dived all year round in a 3mm steamer and shark skin 'ralls and socks in Adelaide. Water temp got down to 10 degrees that year. The literature suggests that they are about the equivalent of 2.5mm of neoprene. They make putting a wetsuit on a pleasure too as they are slippery. The only down side is they don't have any bouyancy unless under a wettie and even then is very little. Good news if you are diving 'cause don't need so many weights. They are like a normal skin with polarfleece lining.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

They used to carry them at Southern Diving on Roy Tce Christies beach. If they don't anymore they will be able to order them I would think. I'd wack up a pic or two but my camera and blutooth stuff is packed and in a different house...lol...and no internet coming up for me too. I actually grabbed them out of the wardrobe to do so until I remembered.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

fishydude said:


> Scuba dived all year round in a 3mm steamer and shark skin 'ralls and socks in Adelaide. Water temp got down to 10 degrees that year. The literature suggests that they are about the equivalent of 2.5mm of neoprene. They make putting a wetsuit on a pleasure too as they are slippery. The only down side is they don't have any bouyancy unless under a wettie and even then is very little. Good news if you are diving 'cause don't need so many weights. They are like a normal skin with polarfleece lining.
> Cheers
> Mike


i take it they are an undergarment then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

I tried out my sharkskin top yesterday and I was suitably impressed. So much so that I went back and picked up a sharkskin tank-top today. Don't think I'll bother with the daks though - the Aleeda neoprene jobbies I have are pretty good and I have a thin pair of fleece leggings I can out on underneath if I need them. But for anyone thinking of investing in sharkskins I'd say go forth and do it. They're great.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Great for an undergarment, but no reason not to wear alone. Pretty good resistance to abrasion, windproof, high uv rating, comfie and dry very quickly. They also breathe and will wick perspiration away from your body. Not affiliated....yadda, yadda just like the product. If you are in any doubt, try the socks or something cheap. Use the socks under wetsuit boots and if you don't like them (I'd be very suprised) you are not out of pocket too much. http://www.adventureextreme.com.au/cata ... p/9/0/4/31 This site will show you some stuff and has a where to buy but I believe that most dive shops will deal in them to some extent.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks mike - although typical - only one dealer in victoria :roll:


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for the info I think i will check them out  
My feet are always cold


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

lampukameister said:


> thanks mike - although typical - only one dealer in victoria :roll:


The kayak mob in seaford (beach Rd) used to stock dacks and tops.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got the sharkskin long pants yesterday and tried them out today. Very happy as they are thin and warm and not sweaty. Though the conditions were hardly cold today by any stretch  I reckon these will be great in winter and I may only ever need trakkies over them or waterproof pants. Neoprene alternatives work well when your submersed in water, and have a layer of water against your body. 
This stuff is better for paddling and breathes also. 
If I ever get too cold I will add the titanium coated rashie or vest and socks. The titanium reflects warmth back in and keeps you toasty warm ;-) ;-) 
The socks are only $30 and could be great for southern kayakers, or people who hate the cold like me 

Thanks again Rob (Sharknet) for the location advice.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Big O (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishnut at al,

I went to Snowy's (Adelaide) today. They don't carry the Sharkskins any more.

Others that don't include Anaconda, Glascraft and Adelaide Canoe works.

More searching to do.

I will try the other shops mentioned in earlier posts.

Regards,
Big O


----------



## Big O (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishnut,

I called Southern Dive Centre at Christies Beach. They carry a product called a Pacific Steamer made by Scuba Pro from the USA. They say it is similar to Sharkskins, and about the same price.

I was quoted $195 for a full body suit,.

Has anybody used these?

Big O


----------



## Big O (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishnut,

I found the Sharkskins at Adventure Blue at Glenelg (they also have a shop at Noarlunga).

They have a 30% off sale which finishes TODAY.

They didn't have my size, but ordered them in. I still get the discount.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Bumped into Buff today and he was saying good things about the pants he uses in cold weather.
Find them at... 
http://www.acwsports.com.au/indexb.htm
The Bluevision paddling pants are specifically designed for the paddling enthusiast, featuring a neo waist and cuffs combined with a heavy duty Empahtex material. 
The leg pocket with velcro closure allows easy storage of essential items.

This garment is specifically designed for the Instuctor/ guide/enthusiast paddler, but is also excellent for sit on top paddlers, dragon boaters, and outrigger paddlers who are also exposed to the elements.
A must have item for all dedicated paddlers

Colors Navy, Black, Red

Cost $150
As I use a kayak with outriggers and a 5.4 metre sail(Adventure Island), it can get wet.
Have any of the AKFF members got a view on these pants as opposed to sharkskin?


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

As I use a kayak with outriggers and a 5.4 metre sail(Adventure Island), it can get wet.
Have any of the AKFF members got a view on these pants as opposed to sharkskin?

Here's a pic.


----------



## JKB1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a question about winter fishing gear - 
I'm going down to South Durras in a couple of weeks. This will be the first winter fishing session in the yak for me. 
I've thought of buying a cheap steamer wetsuit.
My Outfitter tends to take water into the cockpit fairly easily in any sort of chop, so at the least I will have a wet butt and wet legs from launching. 
River paddling I can sometimes stay almost completely dry.

Long Reef Surf Shop has steamers with 3mm body, 2mm arms and legs for $89.
Is this overkill?
Could I overheat?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

A 3/2 will not overheat you down there, it may not even be enough. I use the same type of suit on the goldie and its fine for me. Some one down that way will come with something better


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

Drewboy said:


> As I use a kayak with outriggers and a 5.4 metre sail(Adventure Island), it can get wet.
> Have any of the AKFF members got a view on these pants as opposed to sharkskin?
> 
> Here's a pic.


hey mate, i run these:

http://www.amazon.com/PrecisionPak-Cons ... B001J73IKC










seems similar, but gets cold with out a layer underneath, i just wear my tracksuit pants underneath and keep warm enough even at night...

the velcro cuffs do a good job of keeping water out, but not 100% (but close enough)


----------



## JKB1 (Jun 17, 2013)

nad97 said:


> A 3/2 will not overheat you down there, it may not even be enough. I use the same type of suit on the goldie and its fine for me. Some one down that way will come with something better


Thanks Nick,
I will have a look tomorrow after work - the shop isn't far from me. I hope that it will be reasonably stretchy, but that might be asking a bit much from a cheapy!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

aldi stores have some good skins for cheap whenever they adertise you may have to wait for a while before the next sale


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Drew I have those pants in red, bought them from Adelaide Canoe Works about 3 years ago after I saw Mark's, also bought the matching top. I wear thermals underneath which I already have for night shift (-2C last night here) . I bought sharkskin socks last year and withthese under my neoprene boots I have a dry feet entry which has taken some time to achieve  Shep just bought a dry suit from China off EBay and he loves it. Yet to see it in the flesh but looks the goods. Search kayak dry suit, under $200.


----------



## JKB1 (Jun 17, 2013)

vladimir said:


> aldi stores have some good skins for cheap whenever they adertise you may have to wait for a while before the next sale


Unfortunately I can't wait for Aldi Vladimir. I'm not an Aldi shopper and only hear the stories about the good stuff. It's already sold out by then.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Well it was a beautiful warm winter for us here in Tassie until about a week ago, now our daytime temps are in single digits and the water temp is probably a reflection, but I'm still desperate to get the yak out.

All the products so far look the business but also a fair chunk of $$$$ Have seen these on ebay, any thoughts on whether they will do the job by themselves, as a base layer, with a base layer or just to be avoided?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Adrenali ... 23240530a5

Was also thinking of wearing the surf/dive boots over feet as another tight bum method, again will this work or am i going to lose an extremity?

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## JKB1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nathan,
I'm going to that shop at lunch time today to try on the Adrenalin steamer suit.
I'll ask them about the thermals as well and post any interesting info.


----------



## JKB1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just got back from the shop and bought the steamer. I upgraded to the $129 model which was about 3 times stretchier than the $85 one.










It feels pretty comfy and easy to move in.

Nathan, I had a look at the thermal pants - the waist is cut pretty low, so in a sitting position you might suffer around the lower back and get cold splashes. 
They look like they'd be good for spring/autumn days and early morning/evening sessions in the wind - IMO not for the middle of Tassie of winter.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers John, appreciate the help.

Looks like it'll be the wetsuit over thermals option for this winter.

Is going to be an interesting opening to the trout season in the Derwent.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I looked in to Sharkskin and Kokotat type pants etc last winter but found them a bit pricey. I decided to spend more on fishing gear and less on winter yak wear.

As an alternative I bought some thermals (the polypropolene ones), a thick pair of neoprene diving boots, a splash/windbreaker type jacket and some weatherproof adventure wear pants from one of those outdoor stores. All in about 200 bucks. Give or take a hoody and beanie I have been warm and dry since.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

health and safety are worth the extra $... I have to scrimp on a lot of things but have been using Kokotat dry pants for the past few winters and it has been money well spent. I wear socks and trackies under under the dry pants with booties over the top and water does not usually penetrate and I can drive home without having to dry off or change. One occaision recently the seat well in the AI filled up andn the back of the pants must have dragged down allowing water to enter at the waist but I didn't realize till I got off the water. I also use the dry pants as waders when I'm up the hill fly fishing...

During the past few seasons I have become a strong convert of the stuff that keeps you dry.

cheers

John


----------

